

IT consultant subpoenaed in case alleging tampering with 2004 election - sown
http://rawstory.com/news/2008/Republican_IT_consultant_subpoenaed_in_case_0929.html

======
sown
I don't want to see NYC to get too political but this is at least related to
IT. Apologies if cause disagreements.

